# Rebranding website



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

In the past I have catered my CPA practice almost entirely to horse business tax and accounting. I'm wanting to broaden my horizons some as my expertise can be used for small business, farms etc. My website name is equinecpa.net, I'd like to get another new website name that describes what I do but doesn't sound like I just do equine accounting.

Most of the obvious names are taken (like farmcpa, agcpa.com are taken).

Suggestions?


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

agricpa momnpopcpa microbizcpa agrabizcpa cpa4u ixlcpa

Problem is, how many SMALL business NEED a cpa instead of just an accountant?......Joe


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually most small businesses can benefit from a CPA-in fact they are often the ones that need most help as they don't have the benefit of having an accountant on staff. I prepare taxes for a living and even I have a hard time keeping up with all the tax changes. 

Everyone assumes a CPA is expensive yet I've found that often my fee is not much higher than the cost of Turbo Tax and the various added charges for states etc. When I prepare the returns you get the benefit of being able to hand off your worries not struggle through it for hours.

I had one client tell me a story: It was mid-February and his daughter asked "What is going on". He asked "what do you mean". She replied" You're usually staying up all night working on the taxes on the computer about now". His answer " I hired someone". She replied "About time". LOL

CPA4U was one I had thought of...that domain is taken and the site is in use. Just today I had someone call, and said "I don't have horses, I don't have dogs" but I do have a small business can you help me? So I know I need to rebrand.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

[SIZE=-1](yournamehere)cpa.com is available, sounds professional and describes what you do.

Peg
[/SIZE]


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

It does but kind of run of the mill? I'm curious if any of you reading this were going to search for an accountant to help your homestead farm, what would your search terms be?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

If I were looking for a new or different farm CPA, I would start with word-of-mouth rather than a web search. Don't even know if our current one has a website. Paul is the one that deals with her and has for a number of years.

I hope you find a new domain name quickly that you are happy with. Tip: keep the old one too and just have it forward to the new one.

Search terms: farm accountant wisconsin.

Peg


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Peg;

Having created a niche business most of my clients are from out of town and out of state. and most have found me over the internet. I'm really busy so no real rush to get this done - I probably won't have much time to work on anything much until after April. The old site will definitely stay up and will stay there once I have the new one too. 

A part of my business I really want to expand on is providing business advice to the small businesses, things like analyzing their business expenses, marketing plans, tax compliances, kind of like a "small business check-up". I was thinking perhaps to start a site smallbizrx?


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

equinecpa,

I'm a professional Web Developer. I've built thousands of sites for small businesses. I can help you under a private deal or bring you in to our company. PM me for details.


----------

